# PR Witz



## stieglitz (6 September 2006)

Zum Ende des Abends:


			
				knüver handelsblatt schrieb:
			
		

> Für alle Freunde - und Gegner - der PR, hier aus Übersee der erste PR-Witz, von dem ich je gehört habe.





> Ein Buchhalter, ein Marktforscher und ein PR-Mann bewerben sich alle um den gleichen Job in einem großen Unternehmen.
> 
> Der Einstellende ruft zuerst den Buchhalter in sein Büro und fragt ihn: "Was ergibt zwei plus zwei?". Der Buchhalter antwortet: "Exakt vier."
> 
> ...


http://blog.handelsblatt.de/indiskretion/eintrag.php?id=872

Für mich einer der sympatischten Blogs überhaupt..


----------

